# Allison Bass Boats



## lilmule (Jul 30, 2010)

Your bigger boats z models,stratos 201,triton tr 20 and 21 along with some champions all run decent in rough water,each boat with slightly different characteristics.
My 22 ft jaguar needed 52 mph to top them out good ride then, less quite jarring,my lil allison while it can do over 80 likes it about 43-48 in hefty chop and does not go airborne,same speed in the jag would have beat me to death.So in effect in 3 1/2ft chop a tr21 can outrun me,at the same time mine is still usable just driving it differently.
And used allisons are quite affordable.A 20 yar old one -1990 costs between 5 and 8 k including a motor and is as sound as the day they made it almost,as all composite boat.it is like a tr4 truimph sports car takes lil wheel movement and sits low ,yet bobs like a cork.
That said they arnt for everyone,it does however take tug and or barge wakes fairly well.
And see no reason a 2+2 basser couldnt be used on any of the great lakes-that said and the edmond fitzgerald was 826 ft long takes judgement with any boat.Knowing what it wll do and what one should do with it,is of utmost importance.
And if you feel more comfortable in a lund so be it,but the allison is suitable with provisions as any other bass boat or muti species.Wont argue with anyone about their brand of boat and how well they run in chop many do run well in it,the thread was if an allison can,it can with seat time.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

If you want to challenge your boat, try a narrow East Florida inlet, with the tide going out and the wind coming in :yikes:. When you get in the middle of the run out, it's just walls of water all around you, kinda like "The Perfect Storm" on a lesser scale though.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Steelmon said:


> If you want to challenge your boat, try a narrow East Florida inlet, with the tide going out and the wind coming in :yikes:. When you get in the middle of the run out, it's just walls of water all around you, kinda like "The Perfect Storm" on a lesser scale though.


You got that right. I though I was going to die in the Pine Island/Boca Grande sound one day, south of Lacosta Island. M<ay be the Gulf side, but it was fugly.


----------



## lilmule (Jul 30, 2010)

Thnk it would be rather foolish to hit any wake of any size at 80 mph,even when the lake is but 2 fters i keep it 70 and under,when 3, 60 and under,its expedential,same with your boat you drive according to conditions or should.
Would a standup center console be a better boat for those fla straights yes,would a deep v be a better boat for the great lakes most likly,would they all work in all conditions -no not hardly.
But does Kevin Van Dam switch boats in a bass event merely because its on one of the great lakes no he runs a nitro.
And ive run over wakes from huge boats,no didnt like it one bit in either others boats or mine.
Its all in what the owner wants out of one.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> But does Kevin Van Dam switch boats in a bass event merely because its on one of the great lakes no he runs a nitro.


 Every man has his price.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Steelmon said:


> This is a good thread indeed. I'm looking for "THE" boat for the Detroit River, near shore Great Lakes, and inland lakes. The grandkids are dying to start tubing too. I can only afford a used boat, because I am helping to support family members that are having a rough time. Life has priorities. How would you guys compare the Rangers, Stratos, and Champions from the 80s to the newer ones in terms of ride and hull strength? I have a shot at a 1986 18.5 Stratos with a 100 hp. Mariner, for a good price. It needs a little work, but nothing I can't handle.
> 
> I rode in a friends Javelin [20 ft. I think] on Erie in pretty rough water and it was a very nice ride.


Here ya go, exactly what the Dr. ordered. 
https://www.walleyecentral.com/classified/new/adviewer.jsp?adv=11606
I would love this rig. My wife would kill me.


----------



## lilmule (Jul 30, 2010)

Kind of figgure hes been offered boo koos of money to change,been in one for years.
Considered the top bass pro and from mich.
Each boat does what it was designed for bass boats generally go shallower than say a center console stand up rig (flats boats not included),and generally run faster to get the T angler to his or her spot.
Not always something a recreational angler wants,but many do well in rough water.
While I own a lil hot rod allison a 2002 thats currently holds the worlds speed record for a BB(not my boat),I do like other styles for what they do,including a stand up center console flats boat.Cant afford two boats.
A 2 +2 basser being much wider would be a better choice in the tuff stuff than my 2002,and a ten year old one can be had under 20 k motor and all.
So in effect while not the perfect boat for it is suitable to run on big lakes,with owner seat time.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Here ya go, exactly what the Dr. ordered.
> https://www.walleyecentral.com/classified/new/adviewer.jsp?adv=11606
> I would love this rig. My wife would kill me.



Excuse me while I get some paper towel to wipe the drool from my desk...!!
A man can dream anyway!


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow Esox, I think we have very different figures in mind, when it comes to my budget :lol::sad:. I "might" have been able to afford that before my decline. Aren't you happy enough with that Ranger of yours? It looks like a great boat.

I think I will probably end up with a center console. I've had 2 of them and I really like them. They are easy to launch and retrieve alone and have lots of room to move around and great vsibility. I like the ease of cleaning as well. There are some big Cottonwood Trees around here. They are a total pain. My truck gets covered with sap, in spring.Then it snows cotton so bad that it clogs up my Central A/C unit. I cut down the 2 trees in my yard, but that garbage still comes from the trees next door. 

I've been to Boca Grande. It gets pretty rough. I've been to several inlets down there. Sebastion Inlet, about 50 miles south of the cape has got to be the worst though. 

What do you guys know about the older Suzuki 2 strokes? I've seen a couple of them in ads, but have no experience with them.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> ow Esox, I think we have very different figures in mind, when it comes to my budget . I "might" have been able to afford that before my decline. Aren't you happy enough with that Ranger of yours? It looks like a great boat.


I am still very, very happy with it. But a man can dream, can't he? LOL

Suzukis are great motors. Thay are a lot more popular out west than around here. My only concern would be obtaining parts in a timely fashion. Do you have a dealer nearby?


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

There's a Suzuki Dealer down near the Ohio Border. That's not too bad for me. 

I saw a 20 ft. Winner for sale the other day for a great price. It had a 1990 Suzuki, which put me off a little. I thought I better check into them.

A lot of CCs under 20 ft. have shallow drafts for bass and pike.


----------

